# Looking for help from the Pontiac Community



## Enoch (Apr 22, 2010)

Hey guys I'm sorry that this is the topic for my first post here but I really need some help/insight here.
I sent 725 dollars in a postal money order to Dales Restorations in Taylor WI for parts. This was in december 09 four months ago. Dale Spencer signed the gertified mail recipt and cashed the postal money order. I have tried with no avail to get him to respond to me Does anyone know Him and can contact him for me. I live in PA not too far from Carlisle so I'm looking at a 30 hour ride round trip and I want to make sure he is there when I and if I need to make a trip out to get my money back.

Again I'm sorry for this being my first post but I thought I was dealing with another professional when I sent the money.

Thanks, Rich


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Enoch said:


> Hey guys I'm sorry that this is the topic for my first post here but I really need some help/insight here.
> I sent 725 dollars in a postal money order to Dales Restorations in Taylor WI for parts. This was in december 09 four months ago. Dale Spencer signed the gertified mail recipt and cashed the postal money order. I have tried with no avail to get him to respond to me Does anyone know Him and can contact him for me. I live in PA not too far from Carlisle so I'm looking at a 30 hour ride round trip and I want to make sure he is there when I and if I need to make a trip out to get my money back.
> 
> Again I'm sorry for this being my first post but I thought I was dealing with another professional when I sent the money.
> ...


Good Luck with that. M.O.? NEVER. Even if you drive out there would he even be there? He could claim that M.O. was for personal reasons and there is no way to prove it was for a purchase or otherwise. As pissed as you are, and want that money back, it's gone. He had you. I hope you can recoup it but I doubt you'll see it. Getting the negative word out on this scoundrel is probably the best you'll be able to do. Good Luck to you.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Have you googled him lately? Is this the same guy >>>>

*Delinquent Taxpayers*
CORNER CAFE, PO BOX 31 TAYLOR WI 54659-9003 USA, I, $23423.70. TAYLOR, SPENCER, DALE DALES RESTORATION PARTS, PO BOX 27 TAYLOR WI 54659-9002 USA, S,I,B ...
Delinquent Taxpayers

*Maybe he took your money to pay tax debts??? *


*Dale Douglas Spencer*
(Dale's Restoration Parts)

Is this your company?
Claim This Profile
W15314 Taylor Rd
Taylor, WI 54659-8111
Phone: (715) 662-2140
Website: Dale's Restoration Parts - Restoration & Parts For Your Classic GM Muscle Car

If this his him, the Delinquent taxpayer thingy may explain it.


----------



## Richard Boneske (Jul 29, 2008)

I've bought parts from Dale Spencer and had no problems with him. He announced via email about six months ago that he was getting out of the business. I would definitely NOT travel to Taylor, WI expecting to find him. His address is in a very remote rural area with five pit bulls stationed along the driveway. 

I recently saw an auction on eBay with Dale as the seller. I don't know what to tell you about how to recover your money or get the parts you thought you bought.


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

Richard Boneske said:


> I've bought parts from Dale Spencer and had no problems with him. He announced via email about six months ago that he was getting out of the business. I would definitely NOT travel to Taylor, WI expecting to find him. His address is in a very remote rural area with five pit bulls stationed along the driveway.
> 
> I recently saw an auction on eBay with Dale as the seller. I don't know what to tell you about how to recover your money or get the parts you thought you bought.


did he also announce that he was accepting money but not sending out product. sounds like you are taking up for him. pit bulls are tough but they cant stop bullets.:shutme


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Purchasing product via credit card is one thing, you can put it in dispute and recoup the money if you have to as the vendor is required to have money in his account for a CC to grant him the privilege to use them and the CC company will go after the vendor and you have recourse. To use a money order is dangerous as Enoch found out. Sending wire transfers, M.O's. and cashier's checks to someone you don't know is risky. This guy no matter if he was reputable in the past is now an embezzler using his business to attain funds from the unsuspecting. Get the word out on this clown.


----------



## allpawl66 (May 9, 2008)

I would contact the state representative in your area and they will advise you free of charge what to do . If there is anything they can do to help you they will .


----------



## Enoch (Apr 22, 2010)

Hey guys thanks for the input so far. As far as to the comment on "what parts I thought I bought" I have 15 e-mail's from dale himself confirming what this money was for. Along with promise of shipment again and again. Now he won't return e-mails or phone calls. I just want to make sure no one else has thier hard earned money stolen.

Rich


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Enoch said:


> Hey guys thanks for the input so far. As far as to the comment on "what parts I thought I bought" I have 15 e-mail's from dale himself confirming what this money was for. Along with promise of shipment again and again. Now he won't return e-mails or phone calls. I just want to make sure no one else has thier hard earned money stolen.
> 
> Rich


IMO if it were me I would contact the States Attorney Office. If he is delinquent on taxes they have a case open on him. If you have proof of the transaction and he stiffed you as you say this will put more heat on him. They know where hes at and are applying heat on him. I would see what they say and file a claim as per their recommendations. I'd turn the heat up on him.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Enoch said:


> Hey guys thanks for the input so far. As far as to the comment on "what parts I thought I bought" I have 15 e-mail's from dale himself confirming what this money was for. Along with promise of shipment again and again. Now he won't return e-mails or phone calls. I just want to make sure no one else has thier hard earned money stolen.
> 
> Rich


I hope you kept all the e-mails. Documentation is everything when trying to prove your case. The more documentation you have, the better chance of winning..... Also, if its a 30 hour round trip, how much of the $725 will you have left after expenses. If you want to pursue it, go the legal route....JMO


----------



## rg500delta (Mar 7, 2012)

Hi guys- I too am being ripped off by this wonderful guy, Dale Spencer. He insisted on advance money order payment for a deck lid, then stalled for 5 weeks, got abusive when questioned, and is still hanging onto my money. I'm not surprised to see that I am not the first person to discover this gem of a human being. I guess I will share this on a few forums and maybe I can save somebody else a few bucks. Whats worse than the money is the time I have lost with my car in the shop. When you consider how he handles himself- would ANYONE turn a car over to this imbecile for restoration? Can you imagine what a nightmare that would be? Want to see how it goes with this guy? here's our conversation: 


I purchased a deck lid for my 70 LeMans, online from a guy who sells GTO parts (Dale Spencer). *He seemed to be a legitimate business, with a website and everything. Here is the summary of a really enjoyable process: * BTW these are not edited, just the exact emails in their entirety. 


On Jan 12, 2012, at 2:42 PM, Dale Spencer wrote:
I have one out there , very clean , no rust but has the lock hole messed up , easy fix if you have body man skills $150

me:*OK I will take it! *how do I pay you?

On Jan 12, 2012, at 6:39 PM, Dale Spencer wrote:
no paypal on deliveries and dont haul parts on mans word , doesnt seem to mean much now a days . Thanks anyways

me:*I can pay you cash if you like when you're here - I will be out of town Jan 17-22nd though. *Or I can paypal you in advance.

On Jan 12, 2012, at 8:22 PM, Dale Spencer wrote:
Yea just seems everytime I bring parts that are not paid guys dont get off the couch at 9pm when i come through and its cold etc , you know what i mean , if i have your money you will be johnny on the spot when i call . Dale Spencer PO box 27 Taylor WI 54659 my cell is 608-864-0304 will send some pics tomarrow so we are on the same page

me: *No problem. *I can get a postal money order for you - just didn't know if you preferred to be paid in advance. **$150 postal money order for Dale Spencer, *give me a heads-up a few days before you will be able to deliver so I can make sure I will be free. *Anytime before Jan 17 or after Jan 22 and I will be here. **If you need to call, my cell is 515 208 2581.

I sent the money order the next day. *
(no delivery and no word from him for weeks) *

…..

me: * To: "Dale Spencer" <[email protected]>
Sent: Monday, February 06, 2012 12:59 PM
Subject: Re: 1970-72 LeMans/GTO Rust-Free Deck Lid

Hi Dale. *Any idea when you will be passing through with the deck lid? *My body guys are working quite rapidly on the car and we are going to need it soon. *Thanks!

Dale Spencer: * Feb 6: *>> *be early next week if all goes ok *

(Again, no word or delivery from him for ten days, so I email him *again on Feb 16th) *

Feb 16th: *me: **Hi Dale- *

OK, the body shop called me today and wants to know where is this deck lid I promised them. **You've had my money for a month and I need to get my hands on that deck lid in the next week or find one elsewhere. *I can appreciate your thoughts on people not coming out to pick up parts when they have no skin in the game, *however when I pay a man in advance for something I ask the same consideration in return. *

I think I have been reasonably patient on this- *if you can deliver or get it shipped here by thursday of next week, *I am OK with that. *If you can't, I need a refund and I will source another deck lid elsewhere. ***Can you deliver the part? **Please let me know. *

Thank you-*

Randy Norian
515 208 2581

On Feb 16, 2012, at 3:12 PM, Dale Spencer wrote:
I have a super clean 1 from new mexico 400 dollars I could deliver it

me: *What happened to the $150 deck lid I already bought? *

On Feb 16, 2012, at 3:26 PM, Dale Spencer wrote:
That 1 is in my shed go to you Why are you asking for another 1
me: *Dale, I'm confused. * I only need one deck lid. *

This one: *
*>>you wrote:
I have one out there , very clean , no rust but has the lock hole messed up , easy fix if you have body man skills *$150<<

I paid you for that deck lid back in January, $150, by postal money order as you specified.*
All I need is for that $150 deck lid to be delivered by Thursday of next week. *
So when you said *this:
>>I have a super clean 1 from new mexico 400 dollars I could deliver it<<
I have no idea what you are talking about. * I'm not asking for second deck lid- * I just need the one I already bought, and I need it soon. *The body shop is waiting on it. *
Randy

On Feb 16, 2012, at 3:42 PM, Dale Spencer wrote:
I talk to 20 to 30 people a day So I can't keep track of those who is like what When I am checking email on my phone out west If you want the 1 with the punched out lock it yours

me: *I understand that you must be busy with many clients- *that's why I included our past conversation in my email. * I know the one with the punched out lock is mine, *because I already agreed to take it and already paid for it last month. * *We have discussed delivery several times. * * At first it was mid-January, but I guess you were not able to make it for some reason- although you did not communicate anything to me other than not delivering it. * * On Feb 6th you said "early next week" * which would have been this past week. * I have not heard from you, so I have just been waiting around for the phone to ring or something. **

The only question is, when will I have this deck lid in my hands so I can deliver it to the body shop? * Can you give me a delivery date so that I can plan for it. * I need to have it by next Thursday. *
Thank you
Randy Norian

On Feb 16, 2012, at 4:25 PM, Dale Spencer wrote:
About I just send you your money back

me: *In each of these emails I have asked "when can you deliver the deck lid?" * * And so far you have done everything but give me an answer... *Just tell me when you can deliver it, that is why I bought it from you. * *You made a big deal about other people's integrity, it would be great if you deliver the part that you promised and demanded advance payment for. **
Thank you
Randy N

… (no response form Dale) 

me: *Subject:*Re: 1970-72 LeMans/GTO Rust-Free Deck Lid
Another option is to deliver the hood. *Are you saying you can't or won't deliver it? *All I am asking for is a delivery date. *


Dale: Feb 26: just got home from my trip , can ship it anytime you want to pay for the shipping , you didnt want to pay for it or would have sent it out a day or two after I got the payment (note: he never offered to ship it, just said he would deliver it. Shipping was never discussed) 


me: How much to ship to des moines? **I was perfectly happy to wait a week or two or three until you were passing through to deliver. *But I am to the point where the shop needs it ASAP.
We can fix my existing deck lid, *but for 150 it made sense if yours was available. If its going to cost me much more than 150 in shipping, I'd be to the point where these guys can fix mine.
So if you would give me a shipping cost, I will know what to do next.
Thank you,
Randy N

On Feb 28, 2012, at 10:25 AM, Dale Spencer <[email protected]> wrote:
shipping will be around $75-100 , will be down that way in 2 weeks or less , would have been there 3 weeks ago but had a couple dealers buy huge loads as im selling out and that changed everything , $150 versas $15000 , guess you know the rest of the story

me: Let's ship it- i need to get ship info from the shop. *If you want to give me a total when you ship it, I will send you payment when I have confirmation of shipping. *Will that work for you?

Dale: no , payment before it ships or will never see the money , you all ready have an attitude

me: I have an attitude? *No, more accurately I am getting the feeling I am being scammed.

Ship it freight collect. *I will have to pay to receive the part. *Then you are guaranteed payment and I am sure you will ship it. *Based on my experience so far, paying you in advance is not working out well for me.

Is that acceptable? ***I will pay $100 freight collect to have it shipped, and I will pick it up from the freight yard. *I would need to know that is at the carriers within a few days.
RN

Dale: I dont need to scam you for 4 150 , will just send you a refund buddy , find you rust free lid some place else for the price i sold it to you for , send your mailing info , done with your bull****

me: Agreed. *And I have had enough of your stalling. **Refund to

Randy Norian
4316 Pleasant street
Des moines, Iowa 50312

Dale: oh yea , if you think that is stalling , will show you stalling .

me: Dale, I expected nothing less.
I will be sure to share this great buying experience with the gang at pontiacforums.com, pontiaczone.com and gtoforum.com
Thanks again!
RN

Dale: please do , Im tired of you **********s , hense the reason for selling out . Anyone that has their **** together knows me so your BS wont matter to me whatso ever .


I just called him, and said "are you going to send me my money, or not?" and got a bunch of profanity and he hung up. So...


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Here's an idea: Contact the local police department/sherrif's office wherever this guy lives, tell them the story, and report it as a theft. If you're nice to them, they just might send an officer around to visit with the guy. That might induce him to change his tune.

Bear


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Wow. What a scumbag. :shutme


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

STRANGE : I am on Dales e-mail list. I just bought some window internals from him ...maybe 2 weeks ago. I had no problem. He seemed like a cool Pontiac fan. :confused


----------



## xconcepts (Jan 4, 2009)

Yeah, that ****head won't be getting any of my buisness.


----------



## RustWrangler (Sep 15, 2011)

yep contact the local Sheriff's Department for what county he lives in and file a complaint. They may be able to help you from there, otherwise its small claims court.... sorry for your experience but thanks for giving the rest of us a heads up!

huh looking back I almost bought a motor from him.... glad I found one locally!


----------

